# هيا بنا نتعلم اشارات



## علاااكريم (22 يناير 2012)

هيا بنا نتعلم اشارات المرور واخطاء القيادة








اكبر موقع لتعليم قيادة السيارات وحتى الاحتراف 

اولا التعرف على ابعاد سيارتك بالنسبة للطريق ثم بدء التحرك 

وكل ما نريد ان نتعلمه كثيرا وايضا طرق ركن السيارة فى الاماكن 

المخصصة بسهولة لا اريد ان اطيل عليكم اليكم الهدية 

وايضا بعض عمليات الصيانة لسيارتك 

وايضا اشارات المرور 


من هناااااا











موضوع مفيد ارجو الاستفادة منه 


​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: هيا بنا نتعلم اشارات*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

